

App Store Lessons: No promo codes for apps rated 17+ - tdupree
http://www.tuaw.com/2009/07/16/app-store-lessons-no-promo-codes-for-apps-rated-17/

======
tdupree
"according to Apple, apps that feature an embedded web browser or provide
access to 3rd party content also automatically require the 17+ rating,
regardless of the application's content or intended audience."

This seems like they will be painting the 17+ rating with an awfully broad
brush. Could this really be Apple's best solution to rating apps?

